# Our Journey to Adopt



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's been decided, 2014 is the year of the dog! (for us anyway!)

I wanted to make a thread to chronicle our journey between now and when we eventually take our pup home. 

Present status; My bf is graduating college on June 16th (currently he is completing his required work term, he passed all his classes and will graduate with honours). He has applied to several places and one business owner even contacted him. Hopes are high he'll be able to land a job in his field fairly quickly after graduation (if not sooner), but that is step 1!

Step 2 is finding dog friendly housing. Where we are currently living doesn't allow dogs. I'm hesitant to look anywhere seriously until the job this is taken care of, but I've been doing some preliminary research about what our options are. The place we're favouring happens to be where SDRRanger lives, which does not have a size limit on dogs but does have some breed restrictions. From what I understand, the restrictions are somewhat lax, although it does still make me nervous because we do favour bully breeds.

Step 3 is moving of course! I admit, this is a very stressful thing for me, but I know it will work out for the best. Where I live now is the first place I ever lived on my own, so there is some sentimental value there. I'm also somewhat adverse to change and very adverse to unknowns. Once I know more things for sure I'm sure my stress about it will decrease (somewhat).

Step 4 will be allowing the cats time to adjust to the new place. I don't want to bombard them with 2 major changes at the same time, so we'll wait until they seem comfortable in the new place before we start seriously looking for dogs. 

Step 5 is the final step... finding a dog for us and taking them home! I volunteer at our local SPCA so I'll be able to meet some dogs before considering adopting them, but I'm open to other local shelters and rescues as well. Basically, whoever has the dog that is right for us! I already check petfinder and rescue group fb pages pretty much daily, but I'm sure that checking will increase... somehow. 

So, what do we want in a dog? I thought it would be fun to list what we want -now- and compare it to what we actually end up with. Our list is currently as follows;

-Med size - approx. 50lbs is ideal. I'd go down to 40-45 but no lower. I'd go up to 60 and maaaaaybe bigger for the right dog. 
-Short fur and moderate-low shedding. My bf has a dislike for fluffy dogs. GSD length is about as long as I think he'd be comfortable with. I don't mind some shedding (we have 2 cats after all) but I'd like to not be swimming in fur and/or need to be brushing it out constantly. In general we like a wash and wear dog.
-Relatively easy to train and eager to please. I love working with the bully mixes at the shelter because they pay such great attention. 
-Good with cats 
-Good with kids (we have young relatives and intend to have kids someday ourselves)
-Not bad with other dogs. I don't need my dog to love other dogs and I don't plan to own more than 1 at a time, but I need them to at least tolerate other dogs as in not flipping out at other dogs on a walk. 
-We are looking for an adult in the 2-3 year old range. Puppies and adolescents are right out. I may go a year or so older for the right dog. 
-Medium to medium high energy. I don't mind hour long daily walks, and we'd like a dog that can keep up if we go on hikes and etc. However, we also want a dog that can settle in the house and doesn't NEED to get that energy out in the way some higher energy dogs do. I'm not prepared to spend several hours a day just to make my dog tolerable in the house.
-I'm not sure what to call this exactly, but I want a dog that's independent enough that they don't NEED me to be engaged with them 24/7 or NEED me to tell them what to do all the time. At the same time, I don't mind a cuddle buddy or a dog that likes to be physically close or just wants to be involved in what I'm doing. I don't mind the dog wanting to be with me or following me around, but I don't want them just staring at me waiting for the next command.
-We'd like a dog that can be off leash reliably. (obviously we wouldn't try this until we knew the dog well) I don't need them to go to off leash dog parks or anything like that, but most of my family members don't have fenced property and I'd like to not need to have the dog on a leash when we visit. My bf also likes to go fishing, so he'd like a buddy that could go with him without straying too far. (if a long line was necessary I don't think he'd object, though)
-Intimidating LOOKING. To be clear, I do not want a guard dog, a protection dog, or anything of the sort. I would like a dog that people will probably leave me alone with if I were walking the dog by myself. My bf also may have to go away at times for work (depending on how things go) so I would like a dog where people would think twice about bothering me if I were home alone.
-I prefer dogs that are not off the wall hyper when exercised properly. I know this is sometimes an age thing and sometimes a training thing, but I would much rather deal with other behavioural issues than a naturally hyper/bouncy/can't sit STILL dog.
-Able to settle in the house (I think I sort of addressed this above but just in case it needed to be separately stated)
-Optional, I've been toying with the idea of getting into therapy dog work, so a dog suited for that. I wouldn't turn down a dog if they fit everything else but weren't suitable for therapy work, though. 


...okay, I think that's everything!

Grats for getting through that novel! Feel free to offer suggestions or advice on anything I've mentioned so far. 

Thanks for coming on this journey with us! I will update as things develop! Right now we're anticipating an Aug-Sept adoption time.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I am excited for you! This is like the introduction to a new chapter of your life. Thanks for bringing us along! Here's good thoughts that everything goes smoothly. I can't wait to "meet" him/her.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Very excited for you guys to finally get a pup!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah for getting closer to getting your dog. I laughed going through your list of wants, basically you want a Jubel who is good with cats. Good luck!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How very exciting for you! I'm eager to read more updates.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

How exciting  please continue to update


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I vote for a 2 - 5 yo rescue Lab for the majority of your personality requirements - They are easy to train, very adaptable, bred for outdoors, but happy as a couch potato when given a 30 min walk everyday. You can easily find one that has been socialized with dogs, cats, and other pets. The down side is that they Are friendly and they do shed.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm excited for you and one day we may be neighbours!

Emphasis on the good with kids thing if you're moving down here. There are kids everywhere and while most are slightly dog sensible, there are some unwatched little ones that would run into a burning building.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Having just gone through ALL of this - I know how both stressful and exciting it can be! Moving to a dog friendly apartment has been the best decision ever  You said you are interested in bully breeds and I'm sure you'd be able to find a bully breed dog in a shelter that fit those requirement, but renting is tougher! We really had limited options based on the fact that we wanted a pit mix, but it did work out!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the support everyone!



hanksimon said:


> I vote for a 2 - 5 yo rescue Lab for the majority of your personality requirements - They are easy to train, very adaptable, bred for outdoors, but happy as a couch potato when given a 30 min walk everyday. You can easily find one that has been socialized with dogs, cats, and other pets. The down side is that they Are friendly and they do shed.


Initially a lab mix was what I had my eye out for. However, the more I interact with bully mixes at the shelter the more I love them. Being entirely honest with myself, I also just really love the look of them. Nothing like a muscular bully mix to make me go 'awwww he's so cute!' (I know, I'm weird). I'm not ruling out lab mixes, though. Come to think of it, we actually don't get lab mixes at our shelter very often at all. I actually can't remember when we had one recently. We very occasionally will have lab mix puppies but I don't remember having any adults unless they were very mixed (meaning they looked more like another breed than a lab). 



Eenypup said:


> Having just gone through ALL of this - I know how both stressful and exciting it can be! Moving to a dog friendly apartment has been the best decision ever  You said you are interested in bully breeds and I'm sure you'd be able to find a bully breed dog in a shelter that fit those requirement, but renting is tougher! We really had limited options based on the fact that we wanted a pit mix, but it did work out!


Yes I agree! The impression I got of the complex SDRRanger lives in (and she can correct me if I'm wrong) is that even if your dog is one of the breeds not allowed, no one cares as long as your dog isn't causing issues. She's told me many times that she's seen dogs that are on the banned list and it hasn't seemed to be a problem. I will still be keeping my eye out for other places of course, we aren't set on anything yet. I would ideally prefer a place where they said on paper I could have whatever dog, but those places are usually from individuals so it's hard to plan for them because you never know when they'll pop up. Most complexes owned by a company have a size limit of 20lbs at most so it's nice to know at least somewhere exists that will allow larger dogs, as a standby if nothing else. 

We've switched to a month-to-month lease as of July 1st, so we can be flexible about waiting for the right place.


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

Boxer mix!!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

From what I've seen here, people just make up breeds for their dogs and are fine. You get a lot of "mastiff x lab" and "bulldog mix" dogs in the area... I think they're just trying to cover their bases....but that black and white one two rows over is definitely alllllll pitty haha, and there are quite a few northern breeds.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I think bully breeds are the CUTEST! I know a lot of people who do like them think they look cool and whatever, but to me they really just have _the_ cutest faces! 

We ran across a few complexes where they told me to write "terrier mix" in on the application and it would be fine. The problem is, and this is the same situation you're in, we didn't have the dog yet and couldn't guarantee it wouldn't cause issues. Whether it be DA, jumping on people, barking too much, etc. If one person is annoyed by that and knows your dog is on the restricted breeds list, you could be evicted. :/ I know you're probably aware of all of this stuff, but I figured I'd mention it since we were considering doing something similar at one point! I just like knowing in my lease there is nothing that could legally discriminate against my dog's breed.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> *I think bully breeds are the CUTEST! I know a lot of people who do like them think they look cool and whatever, but to me they really just have the cutest faces! *
> 
> We ran across a few complexes where they told me to write "terrier mix" in on the application and it would be fine. The problem is, and this is the same situation you're in, we didn't have the dog yet and couldn't guarantee it wouldn't cause issues. Whether it be DA, jumping on people, barking too much, etc. If one person is annoyed by that and knows your dog is on the restricted breeds list, you could be evicted. :/ I know you're probably aware of all of this stuff, but I figured I'd mention it since we were considering doing something similar at one point! I just like knowing in my lease there is nothing that could legally discriminate against my dog's breed.


It's pretty funny actually. The SPCA staff member that sort of acts as my supervisor I've worked with for almost 2 years now, so she knows what kind of dogs I prefer. I'll get there in the morning and she'll tell me, "You should go look at *new dog's name*." and I'll go look at them and it'll be a really gorgeous bully mix and I'll be all "Ahhhh! So cute!"


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So I was reminded yesterday that Jackson Galaxy has a line of... I guess I would call them essential oil blends that are supposed to help cats to de-stress and be more calm in general. Here is the link; http://store.jacksongalaxy.com/store/jg/category/3310/?adId=131400&placementId=363720&origin=

I looked them up and there was one called 'Changing Times' which is specifically to be used for helping cats deal with big life changes like a move or a new baby, etc. Yesterday it was out of stock and now I don't see it listed on the website, though. Debating ordering some to help the cats deal with the changes better and not be so overwhelmed, provided it comes back in stock of course. 

I don't know if it will help, but it wont hurt to try (they're all natural) and part of the purchase goes to help shelter animals.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Somewhat of a related update...

So, some of you know I was seriously looking into Stabyhouns prior to deciding to go with a rescue this time around. Well, in the process of researching I became friends with a woman who had just adopted a puppy that she'd agreed to breed once the pup was old enough/passed all her tests and whatnot. 

Yesterday we were talking and she said that we would be on the top of the list for a pup when they breed her in a year or so, if we were interested.

That doesn't change our plans to adopt this year (we don't have money for a Staby pup, they're $2000 now, and I'm not interested in a puppy this time around) but... maybe in the future we we'll be a 2 dog house. We still have to discuss it and see where we are in life at that point, so nothing's certain but it's nice to know the option is there!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

A Boxer- there are plenty in rescue in that age range and they are out of the puppy years, and many people find the look very intimidating- but such sweet jellybeans and clowns! We had 2 in a 3rd floor condo for 11 years, they did great, great with cats and with our little girl, just great family dogs!
Get a female, the males can be dog selective....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Somewhat of a related update...
> 
> So, some of you know I was seriously looking into Stabyhouns prior to deciding to go with a rescue this time around. Well, in the process of researching I became friends with a woman who had just adopted a puppy that she'd agreed to breed once the pup was old enough/passed all her tests and whatnot.
> 
> ...


You need to get a Staby puppy so I can see lots of pictures and live vicariously through you!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> You need to get a Staby puppy so I can see lots of pictures and live vicariously through you!


Haha, we'll just have to see! We're not even sure if we want 2 dogs at a time at all, so nothing's for certain.

In other news, my bf has an interview tomorrow with a fencing company! Good vibes appreciated!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sending all the good wishes your way.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So update, he got the job!

We're so excited, haha. He's currently quitting his current part-time job and getting the papers to sign off on his work-term. 

Now we're on step 2; finding dog friendly housing! I was speaking to my landlord and she said that we just have to give a month's notice before we can move, so.... I have a new mission, haha.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Some scatterbrained notes

- Don't overlook hounds and curs. There are many land race sort of breeds around: ****-hounds, blue ticks, Walker hounds, all sorts of treeing dogs, Catahoulia leopard dogs: short-haired, athletic, easy-going (except when they get on a scent, and become manic), healthy. It's good to support our indigenous North American breeds.

- if you want intimidating, go for black. Color means nothing so far as I can tell -- apart from how people perceive the dog. But black dogs are known to get discriminated against in rescue; and I remember reading that people, in general, are more afraid of a black dog than the equivalent dog of another color.
http://www.dogforums.com/newreply.php?p=3165666&noquote=1


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome you'll maybe get a Stabyhoun in two years!  And wow, expensive. They're one of the cheapest breeds over here. (not that odd, considering I live in its country of origin  ) 

Good luck finding dog friendly housing! Keep us updated.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

sandgrubber said:


> Some scatterbrained notes
> 
> - Don't overlook hounds and curs. There are many land race sort of breeds around: ****-hounds, blue ticks, Walker hounds, all sorts of treeing dogs, Catahoulia leopard dogs: short-haired, athletic, easy-going (except when they get on a scent, and become manic), healthy. It's good to support our indigenous North American breeds.
> 
> ...


It's interesting, I don't think I've ever seen a hound at our shelter in the almost 2 years I've volunteered there. Other than beagles that is, we get those pretty regularly.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

sandgrubber said:


> Some scatterbrained notes
> 
> - Don't overlook hounds and curs. There are many land race sort of breeds around: ****-hounds, blue ticks, Walker hounds, all sorts of treeing dogs, Catahoulia leopard dogs: short-haired, athletic, easy-going (except when they get on a scent, and become manic), healthy. It's good to support our indigenous North American breeds.
> 
> ...


A Catahoula or Catahoula mix would fit all your needs if you get one on the smaller side. They do have a high prey drive, but mine does well with our two cats. 

She has an amazing off switch. Is high energy, but if she gets at least an hour a day of off leash running, she is pooped right out. She likes to be near you, but doesn't want to be in your lap etc. She will often go upstairs on her own to get a way. She is aloof with strangers, but loves anyone she knows. She is good with other dogs. She is very smart and biddabe and extremely food motivated. She is very wash and wear. Shed a bit seasonally. We've only bathed her once in the year we've had her.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Usually the hounds around here (or at least closer to NB border) are privately placed dogs. My friend has had a bunch that are cast off from hunting (not good enough) or retiring.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

That's so exciting!

I also wanted to share a helpful tool for looking for places to rent (or buy - it has both!): www.mapliv.com. Not only does it search standard rental/realestate databases, but it also searches Kijiji and Craigslist too, and plots everything on a map.

ETA: ^^ There was originally a typo in the link, but its fixed now.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> That's so exciting!
> 
> I also wanted to share a helpful tool for looking for places to rent (or buy - it has both!): www.maplive.com. Not only does it search standard rental/realestate databases, but it also searches Kijiji and Craigslist too, and plots everything on a map.


The website appears to not be active anymore or maybe the link is bad? It links to a sample wordpress page in Italian I think.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oops, my bad - there's no e: www.mapliv.com


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Oops, my bad - there's no e: www.mapliv.com


Ah, thanks that one worked!

Been a whirlwind day of rental hunting but I need to step back now. Stressing myself out when really there's no time limit on finding a place. We can afford to wait for the right one.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, weekend report;

We saw one place which was nice (had much nicer fixtures/cabinets than I would have ever anticipated being in our price range). However, it was on the small side and open concept, so there really wouldn't have been a way to separate the dog/cats when we initially bring the dog home. (without confining one or the other to the bedroom at least) With it all being open there also really weren't any out of the way nooks to put a litter box (again, where the dog couldn't get to it, I want the cats to be able to poop in peace) or a crate. 

So it was back to the drawing board. The two front runners now are a townhouse (in SDRRanger's complex) and a stand alone house. The house is smaller in terms of square footage, but it has a decently sized yard (not fenced though). However, it would also probably be more expensive for utilities and is slightly higher rent and would be more maintenance. 

Currently I'm waiting to hear back about specifics of the pet policy for the house, and to book a time to see the townhouse. I'm not 100% sure, but I believe there are a few townhouses becoming available over the next few months, so hopefully we'd have some flexibility about which unit we wanted and/or move-in date, if we were to go with those. 

Both are 3 bedroom, but since it's just us we would be using one as a guestroom and the 3rd as a dog-proofed room, most likely. 

Very anxious to hear back today to keep things rolling!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

We have a four bedroom for just the BF and I lol. One room is 'ours' (I put that in quotes because all rooms are animal rooms lol), one is the guest room, another for a man cave and the final is crate and litterbox room. 

Good luck whichever way it goes!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just booked to see the townhouse today at 6!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We have applied for the townhouse! Wish us luck!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like things are progressing well for you. Good luck with the townhouse!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck!! That was much quicker than our apartment hunting took!!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

We were kind of hoping for an Aug move-in to give us more time to save on the lesser rent I'm paying now, and there were several units that would be available then as well but... This one backs up onto woods vs a parking lot or other buildings so the bf really wants this one, and I agree. I also like that it's back quite a bit from the main road, so if a cat or dog darted out the door, it wouldn't be in immediate danger, plus it gives us green space for training or playing with the dog.

Haven't heard anything yet but I'm suuper anxious. As far as the guy knew yesterday they didn't have any other applications for it yet, but I've just been a ball of stress/anxiousness since we got the news about the job. Not bad news obviously, but I dislike not knowing things for sure and being in that 'limbo' period where things are out of my hands and we just have to wait.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

WE GOT APPROVED!!!!

Moving date is July 1st!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

How exciting!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

welcome neighbour!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

Is it sad that I'm already researching to see if training classes line-up with our timing? Haha

Also, I realized that we'll be moving on our anniversary!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Nah, you're planning ahead. More people ought to do that before they get a dog.  

What a coincidence, moving on your anniversary.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Soo.... this girl; http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29188464

Kind of hits all our requirements except maybe size. Not that we're ready to adopt yet but YOU KNOW.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

YAY! Congratulations!  Don't be as crazy as I was and choose to bring home your new dog the day you move in


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> YAY! Congratulations!  Don't be as crazy as I was and choose to bring home your new dog the day you move in


...I would say that I wont be. But this has been kind of a crazy week and I don't want to make any promises, haha. She is a 5.5 hour drive from here, so it'd have to be a dedicated day just to picking her up anyway.

I showed her to my bf and he was like "put in an application", lol. Enabler!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> ...I would say that I wont be. But this has been kind of a crazy week and I don't want to make any promises, haha. She is a 5.5 hour drive from here, so it'd have to be a dedicated day just to picking her up anyway.
> 
> I showed her to my bf and he was like "put in an application", lol. Enabler!


I fully support your bf's enabling haha. She is beautiful and sounds great, a little bit of work needed but on easily trained things. Do it!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm just window shopping! But when the time comes if she's still there...

She also matches one of our cats, haha.

*edit* Apparently she's also from the same shelter SDRRanger got Ranger from.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She's absolutely adorable. 


And....twins!


ireth0 said:


> *edit* Apparently she's also from the same shelter SDRRanger got Ranger from.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> I'm just window shopping! But when the time comes if she's still there...


Sure you are  I went "window shopping" just to see what type of dog I wanted and then met Bennie a month before moving in...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Sure you are  I went "window shopping" just to see what type of dog I wanted and then met Bennie a month before moving in...


To be fair that's also how I ended up with... both... cats...

I got Kallie a day before I moved in when my friend said "Let's just go to the shelter and see what's there..." On the drive home I was calling them asking them to hold her until tomorrow. I had to have a friend keep her for a day while I moved into my place.

With Shiloh there was a cat adoption fair thing happening and me and the bf decided to go "just to look" but brought the carrier "just in case". Yea. We didn't see anything there (he wanted a ginger kitten) but the SPCA table said they had some ginger ones at the shelter... so of course we beelined over. Only to adopt their totally not ginger sister, haha.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

moving into my neighbourhood....adopting a dog from the same place I did....I'm seeing a trend.

lol, jk...and I can't wait to see what dog you end up adopting.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Some updates;

We (and by 'we' I mean my bf) have started the packing process. The cats seem to appreciate the box fortresses/tunnels, so no ill effects on them as yet. 

The guy who lived in our unit was moving out this weekend, and I'm supposed to contact the property management company on Thursday to find out when we can come sign the lease and find out our moving dates.

I also shouldn't window shop for dogs before I can have them...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

First new dog purchase made yesterday!










Oh yes, and we sign the lease on Monday!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh dear... I just messaged a rescue about a dog. 

OH DEAR.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been watching this thread, and I'm excited for you! I can't wait to see the dog you end up with. It will be so much fun! Make sure you post lots of photos. I can't remember if you said so yet, but what kind of dogs are you looking at? Male or Female?

(Can you tell I want another dog and am living vicariously through others?)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I've been watching this thread, and I'm excited for you! I can't wait to see the dog you end up with. It will be so much fun! Make sure you post lots of photos. I can't remember if you said so yet, but what kind of dogs are you looking at? Male or Female?
> 
> (Can you tell I want another dog and am living vicariously through others?)


I did a run down at the beginning of what we're looking for, too antsy to recap at the moment, haha. We don't have a preference of male or female, just whoever fits us. I will say that I've always had male dogs so having a female seems a bit foreign to me, but I'm not opposed to it, just unfamiliar.

The dog I have inquired about is a female, however. (there is another dog we are also keeping our eye on that is also a female, but she is quite a bit larger than what we were looking for) It's very up in the air at the moment due to us not moving for a month still and whatnot so I'm not counting my chickens... but I messaged them and asked. Can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Wheeeeee! -Looks like the ride is well underway, ireth0! Thanks for taking us along on your exciting Journey to Adopt!

I like the gate that you picked out with the smaller cat door and all. I opted for a metal gate this dog around and love its sturdiness, security and swinging door. 

Looking forward to reading about what comes with your correspondence with the rescue. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ireth0 said:


> I did a run down at the beginning of what we're looking for, too antsy to recap at the moment, haha. We don't have a preference of male or female, just whoever fits us. I will say that I've always had male dogs so having a female seems a bit foreign to me, but I'm not opposed to it, just unfamiliar.
> 
> The dog I have inquired about is a female, however. (there is another dog we are also keeping our eye on that is also a female, but she is quite a bit larger than what we were looking for) It's very up in the air at the moment due to us not moving for a month still and whatnot so I'm not counting my chickens... but I messaged them and asked. Can't hurt to ask, right?


I was more wondering the kind you decided on, whether it be like a bully-mix, lab-mix or just a mix in general and you aren't that picky.  You can't go wrong with the girls. I've had nothing but girls and I love them. I love a little independence though. Also, nope. Can never hurt to inquire a little early.. I hope.. haha.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I was more wondering the kind you decided on, whether it be like a bully-mix, lab-mix or just a mix in general and you aren't that picky.  You can't go wrong with the girls. I've had nothing but girls and I love them. I love a little independence though. Also, nope. Can never hurt to inquire a little early.. I hope.. haha.


Just a short haired 50-60lb mix is generally what we're looking for. I am more drawn to the look of bullies but we'll just have to see how things pan out. My bf is less picky, haha. I'm doing the initial searching and he gives a thumbs up or down to the ones I forward to him for approval.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been following this thread too and am so excited for you. I can't wait to see the dog you end up with. We have a short haired female 60 pound dog and she's perfect. Can't wait for pics!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So, heard back from the rescue late last night. Due to our housing circumstances they wouldn't be willing to adopt her to us. They're legitimate reasons and I don't hold anything against them, but I can't say that I'm not disappointed. 

I also saw today that the other dog we were interested in (Allie, posted about her a page or two back) has been adopted. So we're really back to square one!

I think I'm going to stop looking until we're moved. With everything else that needs taking care of, the extra stress of getting excited about a dog I can't have is just something I don't want to deal with right now.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So update, over the weekend we decided to be creepers and head over to the new place to take a look at our backyard. (Previously we'd only seen the demo-unit and not our actual unit)

We discovered that our backyard is the only one not fenced in basically the whole complex. The yard is pretty overgrown too, so I'm thinking the guy that lived there before never used it. Obviously we'll have to discuss this with the rental people when we see them after work today.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So remember how I said I needed to stop looking? https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29422659/

Uuuugh...

In other news, lease is now signed, yay! We also confirmed that the fence is being put up. They said it may not be ready for right when we move in, but it will be finished shortly after. The woman we met with seemed very nice and down to earth. Reasonable about what rules were rules and what rules were unrealistic, I like her.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

So you'll actually have a fenced backyard? That's amazing for an apartment! How cool. 

Glad everything is going well. Franklyn is precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

That's great that you'll have a fenced in yard!... It sounds like everything is lining up so well on this wonderful journey of yours. I cannot wait so see the 'treasure' that will be yours as things progress, whether it be the handsome Franklyn or another lucky pup.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!



BubbaMoose said:


> So you'll actually have a fenced backyard? That's amazing for an apartment! How cool.
> 
> Glad everything is going well. Franklyn is precious!
> 
> ...


It's a townhouse actually, we're upgrading from an apartment. I wouldn't really call it a 'yard' per say (then again I'm a rural girl) but it is a small fenced outdoor space where we can BBQ, let the dog out, read a book, etc. Not big enough for fetch but still very convenient. We got to see our actual unit yesterday and the living room has the door to go out the back, so it will be really convenient for potty breaks or watching the dog while it's outside if it needs to be by itself for some reason. If nothing else it satisfies the "fenced yard" requirement for adoption applications.

We thought it was going to be off the kitchen instead but it turned out that our layout is flipped (threw both of us right off when we walked in, haha), so now I'll have to find some sort of mat that is acceptable for the living room to wipe paws on.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> We thought it was going to be off the kitchen instead but it turned out that our layout is flipped (threw both of us right off when we walked in, haha), so now I'll have to find some sort of mat that is acceptable for the living room to wipe paws on.


1. Costco had some really nice "absorbant" rugs recently, but they only came in one colour.
2. End of the Roll will cut to any size and bind the edges of the carpets that they carry. Instant custom floor rug!

Yay for a fenced yard!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> 1. Costco had some really nice "absorbant" rugs recently, but they only came in one colour.
> 2. End of the Roll will cut to any size and bind the edges of the carpets that they carry. Instant custom floor rug!
> 
> Yay for a fenced yard!


Thanks for the suggestions! We don't have End of the Roll here as far as I know, but I will check out Costco.

We also found this one on Amazon; http://www.amazon.ca/Abbott-Collect...e=UTF8&qid=1402488545&sr=8-2&keywords=doormat

That we like. 

I know there are loads of 'Wipe Your Paws' ones around, buy the bf says he would not like his mat to have things to say to him.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SO REMEMBER HOW I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO LOOK AT DOGS?

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29025660/

Yea... I'm bad at this. According to her profile and things the shelter posted about her on Facebook, she's been there for several months now at least. Doesn't say how she is with cats. My bf says I should message them and ask but uuugh.

On the other side, every dog I show interest in seems to get adopted so maybe I'll help her out. :S


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I seriously love that dog. She looks like Ranger, and the shelter I got him from even cross posted her (mentioning that she reminded them of Ranger). If I could, I'd adopt her myself just so I could have a matching pair of lovelies


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So... today was a bad day. 

My bf got laid off from his job. And we're moving next weekend. We signed a lease so we're moving whether we like it or not. 

He has an interview for another job on Monday, and we're crossing our fingers.

That said, my stress level is pretty much through the roof. I knew this was going too smoothly.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry that you and your bf are having to go through this, Ireth0; everything seemed to be unfolding so beautifully. Here's hoping that this is just a temporary glitch in your plans and that everything gets back on coarse real soon. Positive vibes heading your way.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you have to go through this. (((HUGS)))
I hope it will start to go up from here,& that your BF will get the job. Sending vibes your way.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So, good news is that he got the job!

The somewhat bad news is that I found out this morning is that we can't get our keys until Monday. This makes things difficult because my bf can't ask for a day off that soon, and my dad can no longer help us move. I don't know why we can't just get the keys the Friday before, uuuuuugh.

I am now scrambling to find new people to help, as well as reschedule things. I don't know who is going to drive the moving truck, lololol. Probably me, which I've never driven anything close to that size before. Lololol.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Moving trucks really aren't that bad to drive. I drove a ?14'? U-haul home from college with all my stuff with no issues having never driven anything larger than a sedan before. 3.5-4 hour drive and I'm assuming you are just going across town. You'll be fine. 

Congrats on the bf getting a new job so quickly.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yay about the bf gettin a job!! I'm 16 and I'm able to drive a truck pulling a horse trailer I'm sure you can drive a moving truck  just have to remember to give yourself enough room. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys!

Today is a new day and I was able to wrangle some new people together and reschedule... well, everything. Things don't line up as nicely as they previously did but oh well. We're not homeless and my bf has a new job so those are the important things. (I will have to go 2 days without internet though. Ahhhhhhh)

I think I'll be able to manage the truck. Yes, we are just going across town. As long as I take my time and have a spotter for parking I'm sure it will work out okay. It's a 14' truck.

We're in the final stretch now! Moving day is next Monday!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dog updates; https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29025660/ Posted about this lady before. I gave in and messaged the shelter last night and apparently she's fine with cats. They said she's curious but respectful of boundaries.

So... it's possible she might be our girl if she's still around when the time comes?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Today when I got to the shelter to volunteer I saw a dog that I had an immediate connection with. Totally was one of those 'moments' where I saw her and she saw me and it was like the universe was saying "this is your dog."

I can't give details yet because she's not up for adoption yet (has whipworm & hookworm from where she came from) but... 

I put in an application.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Connection at first sight... I like the sound of that, ireth0. Best wishes for a 'signed, sealed, delivered' she's yours! 
Keep us updated on how things progress!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

JeJo said:


> Connection at first sight... I like the sound of that, ireth0. Best wishes for a 'signed, sealed, delivered' she's yours!
> Keep us updated on how things progress!


I took her for a walk and sat down in the grass with her (all hazmat-suited up to protect myself from the worms, lol). She laid down, put her head in my lap and rolled over so I could rub her belly. That was the moment where I was like "Yea. Okay. You got me."

Walked her 3 times before my shift was done. She's our girl, barring any unforeseen setbacks. She still has to be tested with cats, but from her personality I'm pretty sure she'll pass. They can't do the cat test until her worms clear up, though. She's being tested again on the 15th so... fingers crossed!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> I took her for a walk and sat down in the grass with her (all hazmat-suited up to protect myself from the worms, lol). She laid down, put her head in my lap and rolled over so I could rub her belly. That was the moment where I was like "Yea. Okay. You got me."
> 
> Walked her 3 times before my shift was done. She's our girl, barring any unforeseen setbacks. She still has to be tested with cats, but from her personality I'm pretty sure she'll pass. They can't do the cat test until her worms clear up, though. She's being tested again on the 15th so... fingers crossed!


Sounds wonderful! Sending good thoughts that all goes well.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We have moved!

Moving day was Monday and we just got out internet back up today. The cats are settling in very well. Kallie has been out and about since the night we moved, and Shiloh has been out and about today finally. Both are eating and using the litterbox, so I'm very happy. 

There have been a few snags, but overall we're very happy with the new place. Lots more space, is the main thing!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> We have moved!
> 
> Moving day was Monday and we just got out internet back up today. The cats are settling in very well. Kallie has been out and about since the night we moved, and Shiloh has been out and about today finally. Both are eating and using the litterbox, so I'm very happy.
> 
> There have been a few snags, but overall we're very happy with the new place. Lots more space, is the main thing!


Yay! I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I took her for a walk and sat down in the grass with her...She laid down, put her head in my lap and rolled over so I could rub her belly. That was the moment where I was like "Yea. Okay. You got me."


How dear! Something about that kind of voluntary physical contact where the rescue seems to completely let their guard down to "connect" with your heart...to capture your heart. I had a similar experience with my Kayla just a bit over a year ago at the Humane Society; amongst the hustle and bustle of their busy Saturday lobby when we came back in after our first walk, she leaned all of her 60 orange pounds into me with sense of trust that just made me certain that I would be the one that she could put her trust in forever. It sealed the deal!



ireth0 said:


> We have moved!...we're very happy...


Yay!!!!!

Now here's to the 15th when your rescue girl gets retested for parasites so that she can then be cat tested (and approved!)! In the mean time, best wishes for a continuation on your smooth move and settling in.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if her worms would prevent her from being spayed? To my knowledge, she was either actively nursing or nursing puppies very recently, so she presumably wouldn't have been spayed yet. I'm not sure if they'd have to wait for the worms to clear up before they spay her or if it can be done before then.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hee... my mom came over yesterday to help with unpacking and brought our old family dog's food bowl (he passed away about 3 years ago) for us to use for our new girl. Very happy and excited about this, I've been wanting a way for him to live on. 

It's a nice and heavy ceramic bowl, so hopefully it'll stay put on the tile floor, and it was way too big for him (he was maybe 12lbs) so it should suit her perfectly. I don't know her specific weight but I'd guess around the 60-65lb mark.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on the move! Are you for sure getting this girl now? I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Congrats on the move! Are you for sure getting this girl now? I can't wait to see pictures.


We are getting her as long as she passes her cat test, which I'm fairly confident she will. She has a very chilled out and relaxed temperament. I walked her past another dog (who was going nuts trying to grab food that had been spilled on the floor) she didn't even look at him. We were outside and a garbage truck went past us on the road, she looked over and sort of went "Oh. A garbage truck. Neat." and then put her attention back on me again. Even in her kennel at the shelter she just lays down and chills out, compared to most other dogs that bark/jump around.

I'm excited because I think she has a -perfect- temperament for doing therapy work. 

I don't think she knows any commands yet. I tried asking for a sit but she flopped over to lay down instead. Although she may just not be feeling well due to the worms, so we'll see. I'll get to see her again on Saturday and I'm going to ask if I'm allowed to take her for brief walks during my lunch breaks until we can take her home.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Congrats on the move! Are you for sure getting this girl now? I can't wait to see pictures.


This! I can't wait for pics. What does she look like? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

d_ray said:


> This! I can't wait for pics. What does she look like? Fingers crossed for you!


Okay okay so...

She's sort of a labbish mix? I have a feeling we'll have a guessing game on our hands because she really doesn't look like anything distinctly. She's basically black. When I saw her in the kennel I thought she was jet black, but when I took her outside I noticed that she has a small amount of brindling... I'm not sure how to describe it. It's almost like if you took a paintbrush with brown paint and flicked the bristles at her, it's not a consistent pattern. Maybe 10-15% brindle as compared to a normal brindle dog. She also has a white spot on her chest. 

She has yellow/golden eyes, one up ear and one mostly flopped ear, and she's maybe in the 60lb range or so. Although she could probably use some conditioning to lose a bit of baby fat and build up some muscle. Right now she also has mega mommy boobies, haha.

Short fur, not single coated like a pit, but not quite as double coated as a lab? She has some wrinkles around her neck area and her tail is thick like a lab tail, as opposed to like a whip.

I almost want to say she looks like a lab/ACD mix maybe? It's difficult to say!

I wont be able to share pics until she's officially ours, which wont be for a while, so you'll have to settle for my lackluster descriptions for now, lol.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Okay okay so...
> 
> She's sort of a labbish mix? I have a feeling we'll have a guessing game on our hands because she really doesn't look like anything distinctly. She's basically black. When I saw her in the kennel I thought she was jet black, but when I took her outside I noticed that she has a small amount of brindling... I'm not sure how to describe it. It's almost like if you took a paintbrush with brown paint and flicked the bristles at her, it's not a consistent pattern. Maybe 10-15% brindle as compared to a normal brindle dog. She also has a white spot on her chest.
> 
> ...


Thanks! She sounds unique. I love a good short haired mutt! Who knows, maybe she's a catahoula mix


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

SO exciting! I hope that everything goes well and she comes home to you soon!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got to see our girl today again. She's starting to be a bit more playful, which is nice to see. We were sitting outside waiting to go in because another dog was in the reception area and a family with young kids walked by us. She was interested with tail wagging, which was good to see. I'm sure she would have wanted to meet them if I'd let her. She's still a somewhat hesitant "hey, you should come say hi to me..." tail wagging vs a "OMFG WE SHOULD BE BEST BUDDIES" all over the place wagging.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm trying not to buy anything before things are certain to avoid jinxing but...

Wanted to share some collars I'm considering!

This one; https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/54529462/teal-martingale-collar-camelot-teal-and?ref=favs_view_2

and this one: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/52381496/15-wide-teal-martingale-dog-collar-sun?ref=favs_view_1

What do you guys think?


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I really like the second one, Sun and Wind, with its crisper design and richer color (on my monitor); very striking. Either one will look sharp against your gal's black fur.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woohoo!

We just got word that our girl is now parasite free and did great on her cat test! She is scheduled for her spay on the 14th and as long as there aren't any hiccups with her recovery, we'll be be bringing her home on the 19th! 

So excited! So pumped! So much to do! Eeek!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> We just got word that our girl is now parasite free and did great on her cat test! She is scheduled for her spay on the 14th and as long as there aren't any hiccups with her recovery, we'll be be bringing her home on the 19th!
> 
> So excited! So pumped! So much to do! Eeek!


This is perhaps the best thing I've read all day! Hope all goes well with her spay and recovery!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

So happy to hear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Wonderful news! -Have fun getting everything ready for your gal's homecoming!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ireth0 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> We just got word that our girl is now parasite free and did great on her cat test! She is scheduled for her spay on the 14th and as long as there aren't any hiccups with her recovery, we'll be be bringing her home on the 19th!
> 
> So excited! So pumped! So much to do! Eeek!


That's great news!! Probably good timing too, since you have time to get settled into your new place and all. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahh! SO excited for you!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

My boyfriend is going to get to meet her tomorrow after work. (couldn't before due to parasites and today they close before we're off) We're going to measure her for a collar and crate and then the getting of dog stuff begins!

I've also now got more motivation to get the new place organized and looking respectable, haha.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So I have a question... 

We are most likely bringing our girl home on a Saturday, and I am taking the following week off work to help her and the cats integrate, as well as help her adjust to the new environment. The plan is just to generally bum around the house and keep things low-key, other than her walks, and maybe some play in the back yard.

Since I'll have the time, I was planning on doing full training sessions with her breakfast/dinner, but I was wondering if it would be too soon? Should I give her the week off from formal training sessions, or should I start the routine right from the beginning?

She is a pretty easy going dog, and I don't anticipate she'll be -too- phased by the change.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would start right away with basic training and manners, unless the dog was very shut down or uncomfortable.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

YAY!! Congrats! I would start training right away as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations! I think you can start right away with basics unless she seems really freaked out. If she seems really shut down you could always just work on doggy zen or it's yer choice type training in the beginning with her meals. Something simple like hand feeding her and getting her used to you, maybe ease into the basics from there.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I think I'm going to take my cue from her. I'll just put food out to start and once she's eating normally from the bowl I'll start training with meals. If she's not motivated to eat in the first place, the kibble probably wouldn't work for training anyway.

We might do some easy stuff like marking good behaviour, but I'll keep it light and easy until she seems ready.

On another happy note, my bf has been asking about training stuff and it's exciting for me that he's getting interested and excited. He'll ask me stuff like "Is it possible to train our dog not to bark when people come to the door?" and I'm all excited like "Yes! it is!"

The other night he was also asking about teaching her how to track, which I think could be a great activity for them together because he's a very outdoorsy guy.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'm going to take my cue from her. I'll just put food out to start and once she's eating normally from the bowl I'll start training with meals. If she's not motivated to eat in the first place, the kibble probably wouldn't work for training anyway.
> 
> We might do some easy stuff like marking good behaviour, but I'll keep it light and easy until she seems ready.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you guys. I think you are doing all the correct things! I wish I had found this forum prior to getting Jewel as I did all the wrong things lol. Yay for a new adventure. It's so exciting! I can't wait for pics. I wish my hubby wanted to be moe involved in the training.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Glad your BF is getting into training! Also find what motivates her, which could take a bit. Tank works for "good boy" while Bentley wants that ball I have in my pocket. Good luck with her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

d_ray said:


> I am so happy for you guys. I think you are doing all the correct things! I wish I had found this forum prior to getting Jewel as I did all the wrong things lol. Yay for a new adventure. It's so exciting! I can't wait for pics. I wish my hubby wanted to be moe involved in the training.


Thank you! It's still crazy to me to say that we're bringing her home next weekend. I mean, holy cow. I've been wanting a bigger dog since I was a kid, so it's still not really 'real' to me that it's actually happening. 

I've e-mailed a trainer I've worked with before at the shelter asking about enrolling her in classes. I'm not sure how much training she's had to this point, if any. I asked her for a sit once and she immediately laid down and rolled over for a belly rub. ...Not exactly a sit, but a great play dead, haha! But she still had worms then so she may have just been feeling off and needed some lovin. I haven't had other opportunities because she's been quarantined, but maybe I'll get to work with her a bit this weekend now that she's parasite-free.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Thank you! It's still crazy to me to say that we're bringing her home next weekend. I mean, holy cow. I've been wanting a bigger dog since I was a kid, so it's still not really 'real' to me that it's actually happening.


I can relate 100% I've never owned a dog. Not even growing up. I asked for one every single Christmas and birthday for 20 plus years. Then I was always living with roomates or bf who didn't want a dog. I am so happy to finally, at the ripe age of 31, I have a dog.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So... somebody asked for pictures? 
I got the all clear to share! Sorry about the size, I don't know how to resize.














































And a derp!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww! She's adorable! Does she have a name?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Aww! She's adorable! Does she have a name?


Yes!

I forgot to say, haha. Her name is Luna.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

What a pretty girl! Nice name too. Yay black doggies!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

She is gorgeous! I love her. Cannot wait to here how her first couple days go once you bring her home.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

What a cutie!! I love her eyes in contrast with her coat 

I can see a glimpse of that skin 'issue' she and Bennie have in common, hehe. I think Bennie's is finally shrinking up at least a little bit so there's hope!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's stunning! Can't wait to hear more about your adventures together.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone!

I find it ironic that even at this point, I have no idea how old they think she is, haha. I meant to ask today if they got an estimate from the vet when she was in but I forgot. If the info they got about her having had 6 litters is true, she's at least 4. But that's presuming it's true, of course.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in love. This is so exciting. Luna is gorgeous. congrats. Thanks for the pics. Her eyes are stunning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

What a sweetheart! I see that she's sporting one of those endearing happy tails; such a blur in your photos. lol Looking forward to more sharings when you finally get that gal home!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

What a pretty girl! Congratulations


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Update over the weekend;

Luna's spay got pushed to Thursday due to scheduling conflicts, but we can still take her home on Saturday so all is well.

I've also ordered her collar, and we're picking up her crate tonight. She's also been registered for training classes, although they don't start until Aug 11th. 

We got a day pass to take her to the park yesterday, and she did fantastic. She was super polite to the dogs she met, and a squirrel ran across the path right in front of her and she didn't try to go after it at all. She was interested but she just kept walking, I was SO proud! We had a picnic lunch and looped her leash around the picnic table leg and she was content to just hang out while we ate. 

My bf really loves her now, I can tell. We were resting on a bench toward the end of our walk and he encouraged her to hop up on his legs. Then he scratched under her cheeks and then just hugged her and gave me this look and I knew he loved her. It was so precious.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finally did some dog shopping last night! Picked up some toys (all kong brand, although that wasn't intentional), treats, food, harness, and a basic ID tag until we can order her something more fancy. We also picked up her crate that I got from someone on Kijiji. 

It's been raining today but if it clears up later we might take her for a walk after work. If not, next time we see her will be on adoption day!

Still have so much stuff to get!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I only just stumbled across this thread. How exciting  Shopping for dogs is so much fun 

I'm gonna guess she's an ACD x pit. When I saw the first photo of her head I couldn't quite place it, but then I thought "ACD" and then I scrolled down and saw the rest and though pit bull or similar.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I only just stumbled across this thread. How exciting  Shopping for dogs is so much fun
> 
> I'm gonna guess she's an ACD x pit. When I saw the first photo of her head I couldn't quite place it, but then I thought "ACD" and then I scrolled down and saw the rest and though pit bull or similar.


Yea, I'm thinking some sort of ACD mix, but not so much pit. I did initially, but upon closer inspection and getting to know her more, it doesn't jive to me. She's double coated, (unlike a pit) and her tail (which you totally can't see in the photos because it's all BLURRR) is very thick, also unlike a pit with their whip tails. She also doesn't act like most pits I've met. She's affectionate and likes her belly rubs, but she's not at all in your face 'OMFG YOU'RE THE BEST THING EVER'. She also has basically no prey drive. We were at the park and a squirrel ran about 2 feet in front of her face across the path and she didn't lunge or bark or try to chase it or anything. Admittedly those things could be due to age though (I don't have a confirmed age estimate for her yet).

My current best guess is maybe labxACD, maybe with a little bully in the mix to account for her head shape and thick neck.

I'm open to suggestions though! She's certainly a mystery mutt.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so, so excited for you. I've been following and wanted to say that. She's gorgeous and I hope you guys have YEARS together.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I am so, so excited for you. I've been following and wanted to say that. She's gorgeous and I hope you guys have YEARS together.


Thank you very much! 

I feel like I'm probably going to cry when she's officially ours. She just *fits* so well with us both in terms of personality and also in terms of appearance. I never expected to be that lucky in our search.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Yea, I'm thinking some sort of ACD mix, but not so much pit. I did initially, but upon closer inspection and getting to know her more, it doesn't jive to me. She's double coated, (unlike a pit) and her tail (which you totally can't see in the photos because it's all BLURRR) is very thick, also unlike a pit with their whip tails. She also doesn't act like most pits I've met. She's affectionate and likes her belly rubs, but she's not at all in your face 'OMFG YOU'RE THE BEST THING EVER'. She also has basically no prey drive. We were at the park and a squirrel ran about 2 feet in front of her face across the path and she didn't lunge or bark or try to chase it or anything. Admittedly those things could be due to age though (I don't have a confirmed age estimate for her yet).
> 
> My current best guess is maybe labxACD, maybe with a little bully in the mix to account for her head shape and thick neck.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions though! She's certainly a mystery mutt.


Another thing I wanted to add to this is that she seems a bit... not stubborn exactly but she politely declines your request, haha. She wouldn't hop into my car. At first I thought maybe that's just hard for her (she's pretty solidly built, not very agile looking) or maybe something was hurting her, so we lifted her in. Later in the day we walked by a rock wall that was definitely higher up than my car door and she hopped right up no problems. MMMHMMM Missy.

She also tries to slip her collar occasionally (has succeeded once with me). She's not violent or argumentative about it, she just does it because she doesn't agree with where you're going. If you weren't looking at her you wouldn't know she was doing it, other than the tension on the leash. Fortunately she's Luna and so it was just a matter of slipping her collar back on, but I find it funny because she's so agreeable and 'yea sure, whatev's' most of the time and then just has had these little moment where she's like 'Nope!'.

She also doesn't seem super food motivated. Granted, it could just be that we haven't found what she likes yet. She routinely doesn't eat all her food at the shelter, refused treats in the car and been somewhat apathetic about them otherwise. Very 'Eh, I'll take one if you're offering, but I'm not going to get all stupid about it'.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> but I find it funny because she's so agreeable and 'yea sure, whatev's' most of the time and then just has had these little moment where she's like 'Nope!'.


LOL Jewel is like this. She has to sit anytime she gets her leash on and off and sometimes she just won't unless I show her a treat. She will pretend she's looking at something out the window and won't make eye contact with me. It's funny. All I have to do is pretend to reach for my pocket and then suddenly she's making eye contact and sitting with the hopes of a treat.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Rottweilers are like that. Well, MY Rottweiler is like that anyway. No fighting, just nope, not gonna do it, I'll just be a rock right here thanks. I think some LGDs are like that too. Haha, probably any dog big enough to know you can't physically make him do something will do it.

So glad you found your girl! Hope for everything to go great from here on!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Rottweilers are like that. Well, MY Rottweiler is like that anyway. No fighting, just nope, not gonna do it, I'll just be a rock right here thanks. I think some LGDs are like that too. Haha, probably any dog big enough to know you can't physically make him do something will do it.
> 
> So glad you found your girl! Hope for everything to go great from here on!


Yea, I can see some Rottie-type features in her, particularly in her muzzle and neck. I think her tail looks like a Rottie tail too. Thick and club-like vs a whip-pit tail. She's certainly not Rottie -sized-, my guess is she's maybe 60lbs if I'm guessing on the heavy side.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Also pretty common in my RT. I'm not suggesting a mix (obviously). All I can do to describe it is call it 'passive aggressive'. To be honest, it cracks me up more than frustrates me. Bug's more blatant about it. She actually, deliberately, turns her back to you so she can't see what you want. And will go in circles to keep not seeing what you want, but take occasional peeks over her shoulder to see if you're still there/going to make her. Dogs, man.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I dunno, my dog is a 45lb spaniel and he is stubborn as heck. Haha. I think there are stubborn dogs and/or breeds across all groups. Welshies are commonly called "stubborn" in breed descriptions, and I think it's accurate.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Realistically she's probably mixed several generations back, but it's fun to speculate anyway, hehe.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

We got Bennie a martingale collar because of her tendency to disagree with where you're going and potentially get out of her collar 

I'm so excited for you! She's from a shelter right? It's cool that they let you take her out for day trips! Is she already officially adopted?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Also pretty common in my RT. I'm not suggesting a mix (obviously). All I can do to describe it is call it 'passive aggressive'. To be honest, it cracks me up more than frustrates me. Bug's more blatant about it. She actually, deliberately, turns her back to you so she can't see what you want. And will go in circles to keep not seeing what you want, but take occasional peeks over her shoulder to see if you're still there/going to make her. Dogs, man.


Duke plays deaf, I know Bug actually is deaf but he would always play the "I will just pretend I didn't hear and keep trying" card for a minute to see if you really meant what you said. Most common when he really wanted petted by the new visitor and I had already sent him to bed. His other favorite was "sneaking" across the room, because you know giant dogs are really really sneaky when they crawl along a floor. I don't know how he thought I was going to miss him but he always had to try it at least once when friends would visit. I admit he was stealthy enough to get himself under the table more than once without my notice, probably had more to do with my level of distraction than his steal abilities though.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> We got Bennie a martingale collar because of her tendency to disagree with where you're going and potentially get out of her collar
> 
> I'm so excited for you! She's from a shelter right? It's cool that they let you take her out for day trips! Is she already officially adopted?


Yes, I volunteer at the shelter we're getting her from and have been there 2 years now, so I've taken dogs off-site before for shelter events and stuff. 

We did end up going to walk her tonight and got the news that we are now taking her home on Thursday! Apparently her spay got moved up to Wednesday and they'd like the space for some new dogs that need to come in... so she's coming home the day after tomorrow! So much to do! Today is 'organize the living room' day and tomorrow is going to be 'buy the rest of her stuff' day.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh wow!! So soon!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

How exciting! Congratulations on her. She's gorgeous. I wish you three (or five, including the cats ) the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

YAY Congrats!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

An earlier homecoming, wonderful!


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Yay, exciting!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> She also tries to slip her collar occasionally (has succeeded once with me). She's not violent or argumentative about it, she just does it because she doesn't agree with where you're going. If you weren't looking at her you wouldn't know she was doing it, other than the tension on the leash. Fortunately she's Luna and so it was just a matter of slipping her collar back on, but I find it funny because she's so agreeable and 'yea sure, whatev's' most of the time and then just has had these little moment where she's like 'Nope!'.


If she sometimes tries to slip her collar.... that sounds like the perfect excuse to get a gorgeous martingale collar! (Not that you need a reason to spend more money on her, I'm sure.  )


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> If she sometimes tries to slip her collar.... that sounds like the perfect excuse to get a gorgeous martingale collar! (Not that you need a reason to spend more money on her, I'm sure.  )


Oh don't worry, it's on order.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Oh don't worry, it's on order.


Even though you've already ordered, I wanted to put a plug in for these collars:
http://www.whitepineoutfitters.com/...title_bar=9/16" SOFT SLIP<sup>tm</sup> COLLAR

I have a couple for Watson and I love them. They are more streamlined than most martingales I've seen.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Even though you've already ordered, I wanted to put a plug in for these collars:
> http://www.whitepineoutfitters.com/...title_bar=9/16" SOFT SLIP<sup>tm</sup> COLLAR
> 
> I have a couple for Watson and I love them. They are more streamlined than most martingales I've seen.


Ooh thanks, I will keep them in mind for the future. 

Fun fact; when we were measuring Luna for her collar, we discovered her neck measurement is the same as her height at the shoulder. o.o


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! She's adorable!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Today is the day! We picked up the last of her stuff last night, and are bringing her home today after work!

I feel like it's going to be the longest day ever, haha.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sad day. 

We got there to pickup Luna and apparently someone was supposed to call me. I guess she had some bleeding after her spay so she's on strict kennel rest. She was still at the clinic so we couldn't even see her. Current word is that she can't go home until Monday now. 

So disppointed/sad/upset/uuuugh. Everything is ready. I just want to have her home.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ireth0 said:


> Sad day.
> 
> We got there to pickup Luna and apparently someone was supposed to call me. I guess she had some bleeding after her spay so she's on strict kennel rest. She was still at the clinic so we couldn't even see her. Current word is that she can't go home until Monday now.
> 
> So disppointed/sad/upset/uuuugh. Everything is ready. I just want to have her home.


Oh no. That really sucks.  I hope that she recovers quickly.

If it makes you feel any better.. at least on Monday she will be more like her normal self than if she would have come home today. My recently spayed dog was miserable the first few days.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

So sorry that Luna has had a bit of a rough time with her spay; I know how much you were anticipating being able to bring your girl home today. I hope that she recovers quickly with the added rest and that you'll be able to at least see and spend time with her before Monday. Hang in there, ireth0.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry about the set back. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. Presuming she isn't still at the clinic for some reason, I'll be able to see her when I volunteer on Saturday. I know she's in good hands, the waiting just sucks. I keep getting flashes in my head of other dogs that went in for a spay/neuter and they found something else wrong with them and the dog didn't make it...

On the upside I'm off on vacation next week, so I should be able to pick her up first thing in the morning once she *is* ready. Hoping nothing else comes up and she recovers well.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I popped over to the shelter today on my lunch break to see how she was doing. She was happy to see me and generally seemed in good spirits, not lethargic or seeming to be in pain or anything. She's got a big ol' hot pink bandage with gauze wrapped around her belly, haha. But other than that she seemed normal, if not a bit more energetic than normal from having to be cooped up.

It helped ease my mind.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

So sorry for the set back. But it's great that she seems fine now and you'll be super ready when you get her on Monday!!


----------



## cherrydog (Jul 16, 2014)

Was following this thread before I joined, and just want to say how pleased I am for both you and Luna! She's a beautiful girl and I think you'll make each other very happy.

I'm sorry you couldn't take her home when expected...but I'm glad she's ok and on the road to recovery.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

cherrydog said:


> Was following this thread before I joined, and just want to say how pleased I am for both you and Luna! She's a beautiful girl and I think you'll make each other very happy.
> 
> I'm sorry you couldn't take her home when expected...but I'm glad she's ok and on the road to recovery.


I want to second this. I have been reading the thread but not posting much lately. I am so happy your situation worked out, and I hope you get Luna home ASAP and that she's healthy and happy. =)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you very much guys!

Finally found out her age today, apparently she's 3! (according to her file she just turned 3 at the beginning of the month, but I don't know how accurate that is) Also found out her weight, she was 69lbs on intake. For reference she is about 20-21 inches at the shoulder. So yea... she's a solid girl, haha.

So far everything is still a go for her coming home on Monday. That's when the vet is going to give her a look over, so hopefully she gets the okay!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry for the set back. Monday probably can't come soon enough. 3 is the perfect age. Still a lot of energy without being puppy hyper. Cant wait go hear more about ms luna. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread - wanted to say CONGRATS!!!!!!    She is beautiful! Can't wait to hear about the Finally Home updates - YAY ireth0!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just want to say congratulations, and that she is absolutely beautiful.  She reminds me of a lady's dogs that use to come to the vet. They were black lab X Smooth coated chow mixes. She had met the parents and everything I guess someone was breeding those two breeds together from what she told me. lol not that I am saying that's what your dog is, she just reminded me of them.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!

We had another setback. Apparently the vet had an emergency and wasn't able to come in to look at her today. So now the word is that we have to wait until tomorrow to get her. Sucks because my bf took today off because we thought she was coming home. Uuuuhgh. Fingers crossed that something doesn't come up again tomorrow.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahhh! How frustrating! I hope tomorrow is really the day.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Ahhh! How frustrating! I hope tomorrow is really the day.


Thanks. I've asked the staff member that I volunteer with to call me as soon as she gets the okay to come home. Hopefully the 3rd attempt to pick her up will be the charm!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I can imagine your and your bf's frustration, ireth0! All's crossed that tomorrow is finally *the* day, indeed! -Hang in there, kiddo.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

That's so frustrating. The shelter people tried at the last minute to say Bronson couldn't go home with his new adopters on Saturday because they didn't have their crap together and allowed his rabies vaccination to become out of date. I think he was due in June. They finally agreed to let them bring him back out to the shelter on Sunday when the vet would be out and get the booster. The paperwork was already signed and I had no intention of taking him back home only to drive him back out the next day. Sorry things are getting off to a rough start. Hope she gets to come home tomorrow.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's frustrating but I know it really isn't anyone's fault, just one of those things. It's not as though they could have known there would be an emergency when we were told when to come get her. 

We're just both stressed and anxious to get her home.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I hope you can pick her up tomorrow!! I could barely wait 8 hours to make Bentley mine!! I couldn't imagine how anxious/excited you are. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Are you able to get her today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

She is home!

It's been a long day. I was going crazy at home just waiting to hear so I went to the shelter to volunteer until she got the okay. I was there for about 4 hours, but finally got the green light and did the adoption paperwork!

She's home now and has done really well with the cats so far. They're still staying out of the room but they're just sizing her up and seeing what she's all about. Luna tried to sniff them both and they weren't too sure about that but there was no fighting or anything. 

Will update with pics once things settle down and I have something to eat. Just happy she's here and ours and it's done. She's still on restricted activity for 10 days but other than that she's fine.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! So excited for you guys!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

WOOHOO! Welcome home Luna!! I've been watching this thread waiting for you to finally be able to bring her back  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## minireb123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yay congratulations! I've been following this thread and I'm so happy you guys finally got to bring her home


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Fabulous! I'm so happy for you and Luna!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

FINALLY!!!!!! So glad for you.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yay!!! So happy for you guys!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Yay, yay -What a wonderful day! Congrats, Ireth0!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Finally! Happy Gotcha Day Luna girl!!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Luna is now relaxing on her bed. We went for a walk earlier and now I think she's just tuckered out from the long day. 

Here are a few pics from her homecoming, sorry, it was hard to get good ones because she was so busy checking everything out.











The guy in the background is my bf.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats!! She looks really comfortable and happy already!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Look at that face...Lady Luna looks like she has made herself right at home. Here's to a peaceful evening what with all the waiting out of the way! Enjoy your dog, ireth0!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations and Happy Gotcha Day! She looks happy to be home.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats! Welcome home, Luna! LOVE that face!! :becky:


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

We've been having a lazy day today. She did really well in her crate last night. She whined maybe for 30 seconds at first when we left but that was it, I was so proud of her!

When we went for a walk we met up with SDRRanger and she suggested a breed I hadn't thought of to be in the mix; bull terrier. Granted, she definitely doesn't have the iconic bull terrier head, but her build and tail seem right on the money. She's very stocky and solid, and it would also account for the perked ears (or ear) and brindle. I've heard bull terriers are very active though, and she definitely isn't. She's been content to laze on her bed/on the couch almost all day today.

Obviously it's still a mystery, and we love her to death regardless, but it's fun to speculate what mish-mash of breeds makes up a Luna.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She looks almost exactly like a pit bull x chow I used to know, except he was all black with a white patch on his chest (no brindling). Looking through the new pictures you posted of her I was struck by just how much she looked like him. Of course it could just be coincidence. He was a sweet dog, really lazy considering his age (he was only about 2) and mix.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

So exciting!! She's very very cute! I definitely see some bully cross there (not sure which), maybe with black lab? I dunno!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

awwww so so happy for you guys. she looks so content and at home. can't wait to hear more about her personality.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Belated congratulations! I am so glad she was finally able to come home. She is gorgeous and looks quite pleased to be there with you!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So happy she's home with you now! Didn't take her long to settle in, she looks so relaxed in those pictures.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bit of a brag for today...

My mom, aunt, and brother (who's 14) were supposed to come visit today at lunch. Turned out last minute that actually them, plus my adult cousin, her 2 kids (6 and 3) and my other cousin's kid (6) and a kid of a friend (6) also were coming at the last minute. Whooo doggie. Like a lot of you've commented, Luna has settled in very well so I wasn't super worried, but at the same time, you never know. 

I met them outside with Luna on a leash so there wouldn't be lots of congestion in the entryway. She was stellar. The kids were walking over with open happy meals they were finishing, that's fries and burgers right at her level, and Luna never so much as stole a fry. No jumping, nada. She was interested, but I just got her attention back and started walking to the house with them. The kids pet her and etc, and she just stood there and enjoyed the attention. (also rolling over for belly rubs of course)

The 3 year old is afraid of dogs so even her just walking toward him calmly made him freak out and start squealing. She never did anything to him, and it was easy to redirect her attention. At one point she was just standing a few feet away looking at him and he started screeching. His mom was like "Listen buddy, she's nothing to be scared of. If anything you're probably scaring -her-."

They were here for about an hour, and she did so great. Very calm, accepted pets. The kids threw some balls for her outside, and she mostly just hung out with everyone calmly in the living room, laying down or playing with a toy or getting pets. 

I was so proud. Now they're gone and she just went to have a nap on her bed.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Way to go Luna!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

That's awesome. She's probably pooped from all the action. She sounds like she's going to be a great fit for you guys. 

It's funny how they know they are home. When we first brought Jewel home, she went straight to her dog bed and started chewing on her toys like she'd been here forever.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

That's awesome  sounds like a perfect family to me!
Good job Luna <3


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Awe, she sounds golden! I like how you handled the onslaught of unexpected visitors, ireth0, letting Luna greet them outside first. She sounds like a keeper!

I second d-ray in how it's something how our rescues just knew they were home from the get-go: Kayla to the t! It's like a missing piece of a puzzle... plop - fit - foreverrrrr!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yesterday marked one week since Luna joined our family!

There have been ups and downs, but we are both so happy to have her with us. 

She no longer whines in her crate at night, and will often choose to go in on her own during the day for naps. She's pushed one blanket to the end to use as a pillow.

We've been working daily on manners with the cats and we're really making some progress I think. Slow going, but we'll get there eventually. 

She's finally showing some energy and had her first zoomies the other night! I think it's been a combination of the heat and getting used to us, but it's good to see her finally coming out of her shell. She didn't seem uncomfortable exactly, but she just didn't get excited about anything or have much energy. We did some fetch last night at a local school and she -kind of- gets it. We've also been using a long line for her walks in the school field and she does really well. She goes and sniffs things but always comes back when she's done. She seems to like walking in the tall grass. She also really seems to like tug!

She got a clean bill of health from the vet on Friday, has been eating and drinking well, and her stool has improved.

We've been working on some training. She does pretty well with sit (even in interesting locations like pet stores) but sometimes she gets distracted and forgets you just asked her to do something. She does -really- well with stay, which makes me think she knew it before, and we just reminded her. SDRRanger also let us borrow Ranger's beginner nosework gear, and my bf has been teaching her the basics of that. She doesn't quite 'get it' yet, but she's working on it. We start her formal obedience classes a week from Monday.

She's been polite and friendly to all the new dogs and people we've met so far. Friday marks the end of her reduced activity, so we're excited to be able to play more with her and take her to the beach and stuff like that. 

I've been taking pictures and possibly tonight I'm going to put together a picture thread/guess my breed for her. Speaking of which, does anyone know the best way to resize photos without any fancy photo software?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I look forward to the picture thread.

I use this to resize: http://www.picmonkey.com/ It's online and free and fairly easy.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I look forward to the picture thread.
> 
> I use this to resize: http://www.picmonkey.com/ It's online and free and fairly easy.


Thank you!

It is done!
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/311978-lunas-photo-guess-breed.html#post3355794


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Since I had some time, I figured it would be fun to compare Luna with what we initially set out looking for. Luna results in bold;



ireth0 said:


> So, what do we want in a dog? I thought it would be fun to list what we want -now- and compare it to what we actually end up with. Our list is currently as follows;
> 
> -Med size - approx. 50lbs is ideal. I'd go down to 40-45 but no lower. I'd go up to 60 and maaaaaybe bigger for the right dog. *Luna is 70lbs, but dimensions-wise she is the size of a 50-60lb dog, so I'd say we hit the mark there.*
> -Short fur and moderate-low shedding. My bf has a dislike for fluffy dogs. GSD length is about as long as I think he'd be comfortable with. I don't mind some shedding (we have 2 cats after all) but I'd like to not be swimming in fur and/or need to be brushing it out constantly. In general we like a wash and wear dog. *Short fur- check. Her shedding was pretty heavy when we first brought her home, but it has eased up quite a bit since then, I think due to her diet change and grooming. I'd call her a moderate shedder.*
> ...


Yep... I think we found a winner!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! It's really fun to read your want list vs who Luna is and see how close you got to your ideal. It really makes a case for volunteering at a shelter or fostering so you can get to know the dogs first, vs going in and picking one that catches your eye.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the comparison of dream and reality. Sounds like everyone won here.


----------

